# Mortising Jig for Legacy Bed Rails



## jdwashin (Mar 1, 2009)

I've just bought a new mattress and box spring set to aid my ailing back. Problem is, the new box spring and mattress are about six inches higher than my old set making it almost impossible to get into bed without a spring board. There is room on the footboard and headboard for me to lower the bed rail, and I could do it by sawing off the old hooks from the bed rail and mounting surface mounted bed rail brackets, but I'd like to use the hooks on the end of the rails that are already there. The receiving end on the foot/head boards have mortised brackets that have deeper mortised slots for the post the hooks attach to. Anyone have a jig to help me create a mortise for this type problem?

Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This jig may do the trick for you..
Mortise Centering Router Base - Rockler Woodworking Tools

======



jdwashin said:


> I've just bought a new mattress and box spring set to aid my ailing back. Problem is, the new box spring and mattress are about six inches higher than my old set making it almost impossible to get into bed without a spring board. There is room on the footboard and headboard for me to lower the bed rail, and I could do it by sawing off the old hooks from the bed rail and mounting surface mounted bed rail brackets, but I'd like to use the hooks on the end of the rails that are already there. The receiving end on the foot/head boards have mortised brackets that have deeper mortised slots for the post the hooks attach to. Anyone have a jig to help me create a mortise for this type problem?
> 
> Thanks for any and all responses.


----------

